# H-as pharma christmas and new year insane sales



## h-as.pharma (Nov 30, 2015)

Christmas and new year are approaching, many thx for the great support from all our VIP members. We are honored to offer all our VIPs the most unbelivable sales below.

*From Dec 1st 2015 to Jan 31th 2016,

100 tabs of Turinabol will be offered from us for the orders over $500;
100 tabs of Arimidex will be offered from us for the orders over $800.*

Anyone who is still waiting for the best time to bulk up for your next year, place your order now!!!!!! 

Any inquiry about our VIP program, pls pm me or contact me via h-as.pharma@tutanota.comor h-as.pharma@Safe-mail.net


----------



## Stat42 (Dec 1, 2015)

Bump!


H-as Pharma


----------



## h-as.pharma (Dec 7, 2015)

As stated in my sig, privileged sales for all our VIP members, take good advantage of our current sales and bulk up for your 2016!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Dec 10, 2015)

Our current sales is based on buy 100 get 100 VIP sales.


----------



## jsmith1980 (Dec 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Stat42 (Dec 14, 2015)

Bump!


H-as Pharma


----------



## h-as.pharma (Dec 15, 2015)

Thx brother.

Take good advantage of current sales, my VIPs



Stat42 said:


> Bump!
> 
> 
> H-as Pharma


----------



## h-as.pharma (Dec 21, 2015)

Do not miss out our current sales.

*Based on buy 100 get 100, 

**100 tabs of Turinabol will be offered from us for the orders over $500;
100 tabs of Arimidex will be offered from us for the orders over $800.*


----------



## h-as.pharma (Dec 29, 2015)

There are only three days to the new year.

Do not forget to take good advantage of our current insane sales and bulk up for your 2016.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jan 13, 2016)

Only about half month left for our New Year sales, do not miss it up and bulk up for your 2016!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jan 20, 2016)

Last 10 days for our current sales to get free T and arimidex, which is based on buy 100 get 100 for VIP members.


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jan 20, 2016)

So will the last full day be the 30th
~


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jan 21, 2016)

Till 31th. No free T and Arimidex from Feb 1st, but buy 100 get 100 will always be offered to all VIP members.




IWANTORAL(S) said:


> So will the last full day be the 30th
> ~
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

